# Some of my Artwork!



## Keesha (Apr 4, 2018)

I dabble in all forms of art from painting to carving. 
Here is some of my Artwork. 
These are pictures of pictures from my old phone so they aren’t the best photos.

Some are watercolours and some are acrylics.  I usually give my Artwork away as gifts


----------



## Keesha (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Shalimar (Apr 4, 2018)

Keesha! Such talent!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 4, 2018)

Really nice Keesha! I especially love the yellow roses.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 4, 2018)

Wow - beautiful! 

The colors are vibrant yet soothing.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 4, 2018)

Keesha, lovely work all....the elephant one is my fave followed by the rose and the boats and the castle....I like them all.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 4, 2018)

You are very talented!!  Love the blue pieces as I am a "blue" person!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 4, 2018)

Thank you kindly! 
Ah Shucks. 

:thankyou1:

:heart:


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 4, 2018)

Keesha....curious, are these places you have seen? The one with the castle? or maybe it is a monastery?? have you been to the places you paint?


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 4, 2018)

Very nice work!


----------



## twinkles (Apr 4, 2018)

very nice pictures


----------



## Pappy (Apr 4, 2018)

Beautiful...I like the one with the boat. :clap:


----------



## Seeker (Apr 4, 2018)

Beautiful paintings..I love the yellow roses. Keep it up!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 4, 2018)

Beautiful work Keesha, and I love that all the scenes are natural and outdoorsy!  I've tried some watercolor and pastel art over the years, but although I have good thoughts of what I would like in the painting, I have no talent to put it there, the things I've done have ended up in the trash, and I have no interest to learn through classes......but I do enjoy looking at nice art pieces...you're very talented, thanks for sharing! :sunglass:


----------



## Keesha (Apr 4, 2018)

Mizzkitt- some of the paintings were paintied using photographs and some were painted using a stencil from a course I took. This is one that I did over again because I gave the other picture away and my husband wanted it so I had to do another one but with darker colours.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 4, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Beautiful work Keesha, and I love that all the scenes are natural and outdoorsy!  I've tried some watercolor and pastel art over the years, but although I have good thoughts of what I would like in the painting, I have no talent to put it there, the things I've done have ended up in the trash, and I have no interest to learn through classes......but I do enjoy looking at nice art pieces...you're very talented, thanks for sharing! :sunglass:



Thank you Seabreeze- I’m an outdoors woman through & through. While you say you have no interest in taking a course in painting, ( don’t blame you cause neither would I) there are some excellent online courses that make this easier. Highly recommended if you already have an interest :thumbsup:


Thank you everyone. Much appreciated.


----------



## Granny B. (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks for sharing your art with us!  Lovely paintings.  It's always nice to see seniors who are creative.  

FYI, but you may already know, you can put your art on greeting cards, puzzles, canvas prints, and 100s of other home decor and gift items at Zazzle.com.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 5, 2018)

Lovely, very nice artwork. :goodjob:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 5, 2018)

I like the elephants and the one with the lonely tree. How satisfying it must be to create something like that.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 5, 2018)

Granny B. said:


> Thanks for sharing your art with us!  Lovely paintings.  It's always nice to see seniors who are creative.
> 
> FYI, but you may already know, you can put your art on greeting cards, puzzles, canvas prints, and 100s of other home decor and gift items at Zazzle.com.



Thank you Granny B. I am very creative still and hope I never stop but no I did not know about Zazzle. Great idea and thanks again. 


Thanks again to the rest of you.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Apr 6, 2018)

Keesha! You are so talented. I like them all very much; my favorites are #! & #3


----------



## Lara (May 24, 2018)

Keesha, Keesha, Keesha!! Love your Artwork! All of it! So colorful and good composition. I just came across this thread by accident. I was looking for one about tools? lol Not even close...but so happy I found this!


----------



## CeeCee (May 24, 2018)

Wow, I just saw this also.  You're very talented!

I love the elephant one and the boat, those are my favorites but they're all very good.


----------



## Keesha (May 24, 2018)

Thank you ladies. Your interest is much appreciated. :glittered:


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2018)

Well I concur with everyone else...what a talent you have keesha, very creative...and I love all your work.

I haven't got a creative bone in my body, so I love to see the work of those who are especially talented..


----------



## Ruthanne (May 24, 2018)

Very, very nice artwork there Keesha!  I love them all!


----------



## Meanderer (May 25, 2018)

I will go along with the crowd, Keesha!  I like the idea that you feel free to give your art as gifts.  My favorite is the boat that you repainted for your husband. Do you ever paint people?


----------



## Keesha (May 25, 2018)

Thank you for all the nice compliments. 
And meanderer, NO I never paint people! 
I suppose I don’t really find them that interesting nthego:layful:


----------



## jujube (May 25, 2018)

So very talented, Keesha.  My favorite is the one with the white cliffs, but I do like all of them.


----------



## connect1 (May 26, 2018)

Very nice paintings keesha :coolthumb:


----------



## hearlady (May 28, 2018)

Thanks for sharing! You have a lot of talent


----------



## Gary O' (May 28, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Mizzkitt- some of the paintings were paintied using photographs and some were painted using a stencil from a course I took. This is one that I did over again because I gave the other picture away and my husband wanted it so I had to do another one but with darker colours.



Love 'em all  

but this'n is my favorite

How in hell did I miss this thread?


----------



## Lara (Jul 19, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Love 'em all
> 
> but this'n is my favorite
> 
> How in hell did I miss this thread?


re: Keesha's art....Which'n is your favorite, Gary?


----------



## terry123 (Jul 19, 2018)

Keesha, do you sell your work. I would be very interested in buying a beach one.  Love your work.  Would love to be able to paint or draw.  You are very talented.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 19, 2018)

terry123 said:


> Keesha, do you sell your work. I would be very interested in buying a beach one.  Love your work.  Would love to be able to paint or draw.  You are very talented.


Thank you very much Terry. I’m extremely flattered but I only paint for fun and usually give my work away as gifts only.


----------



## Ferocious (Jul 20, 2018)

Lovely pictures Keesha, what a gift you have.

As for painting people............well, if anyone tried dabbing paint on me, making me look like a rainbow, I'd stick their brushes where the sun doesn't shine........ha ha ha :bigwink:


----------



## Falcon (Jul 20, 2018)

I tried  to  paint  some people  but  they  kept  pushing  me  away.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 20, 2018)

Thank you Ferocious! 
But seriously , body painting can be soooo much fun :grin:


----------



## Pauline1954 (Mar 30, 2019)

Awesome work Keesha:love_heart:     your roses are so pretty.


----------



## gumbud (Mar 30, 2019)

Nice Keesha - I think you've been coached by the angels!!:cool2:


----------

